
From Sentiment Analysis to Emotion Recognition: A NLP Story - apotatopot
https://medium.com/neuronio/from-sentiment-analysis-to-emotion-recognition-a-nlp-story-bcc9d6ff61ae
======
unhappy_taste
The expectations that we had 15 years ago, about the leaps and bounds in
research and progress in this area, has not happened, maybe it's a good
thing...

